# real estate work in dubai ?



## sussan (Apr 23, 2008)

hi , i have just returned from abu dhabi and are looking into working in real estate in dubai. Can anybody give me any info on how to go about this? i currently work for ray white and want to do project marketing for a developer there . Is it easy to get work there and what is the pay like ? would love to hear from any aussies selling real estate there. 
thanks so much sussan


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi im english and doing real estate here. the salary is not as large as other salaries in dubai - by a long way but of course it will be commission based (please no-one reply saying 'you wont get paid commission).

You could send CV's over the web, but i found they dont take you seriously until you come over here for interviews face to face, before they offer you a job they will have to meet you at least 2 times - maybe 3/4 interviews e.t.c

Try Damac, and Betterhomes - always looking for new people but there are hundreds and hundreds of agencies. if you have the qualifications and experience you could try Dubai holdings, nakheel, emaar big big developers, who will need project marketer's.

Let me know if you need more help.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

how's it working out Marc

GA xx


----------



## sussan (Apr 23, 2008)

thanks marc , you have much helpful . i have been asked by a agency called Orange properties to send my CV . Do you know anything about them? Is it really worth it , like as far as affording to live , renting and things. Honestly how will i go being an attractive blonde ( not being up myself ) but i just spent 10 days in Egypt after i left dubai and was nearly mauled daily... would you say they prefer doing business with men? A friend of mine flys choppers there and he takes up an aussie girl and said she is killing it and recommended i come over but just want to be sure i can survive there on my own. Thanks again for your help. Kind regards sussan


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I havent heard of Orange, but with regards to being a woman and blonde you will make TONS of money. Im sure women make more here then men, but thats only my opinion. - i think wherever you go you will always be -'galked at' but I havent been to Egypt so Im not sure the comparison - aswell as Im not a girl so i wouldnt know of people really stare,, but I know alot of girls here and they seem to be fine?

GA - Im doing great....loving it here, I have only been here 2 weeks now but still loving it, only things annoying me are of course the traffic and waiting for a taxi at rush hour - but once I have my visa I can get a car! - YES.
This place is fantastic.


----------



## sussan (Apr 23, 2008)

thanks Marc, that sounds ok then. I must say i did find the men there, did like to admire but were quiet respectful, very different than Egypt where they were more than keen to do the grope and run. By then end of my trip there my girlfriend and i started joking with the Egyptians and negotiating on how many camels they would pay for us and if i included freight !! lol Anyways , how does it work with the Visas , if a company wants you do they sponsor you? And do they pay a rent allowance or just salary plus comm. How would comms work if you are buying off the plan on part payment plans ?Can you get share accomodation easy if you can't afford to be on your own ? And who is buying all these units they are building ??? is it locals or overseas buyers? Sorry for the million ?? but its a long way to come and a big decision to pack up and then struggle


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are plenty of blonde women here so you won't really stand out, unless you dress is an inappropriate fashion. No one will touch you. 

-


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes once you get a job offer, they will sort your visa out for you, do all the paperwork e.t.c - make sure you bring photos (lots).

I cant speak for all companies but at mine - the company gets a commission i.e 2%min - and i sell it either direct or through anohter agentand i get my % which is 33%. but it varies from project and developer most of the time you will get paid once the 2nd installment or 1st / 3rd e.t.c is paid by buyer - but again it varies. Some companies like Damac - give you a target - every million dhs you make for them they give you a % so it works in different ways.

Im mostly off-plan with our own projects - and there are alot of buyers investors from all over, worldwide. but there is also re-sale for end user. I didnt get any rent allowance - i wanted to do it myself so they dont put me in a cheap ****-hole.! some of them do that.


----------

